# First Rehandle - Western, Utility



## Astinos (Oct 1, 2015)

Good afternoon all.

I hope this offering is sufficiently entertaining for the august ranks of you practiced knife makers. I happened upon a massive pile of knives when we took over our current rental. Junkers, mostly - Oxo, Ikea, all China-stamped steel. I thought this would be the perfect opportunity to practice rehandling.







Sorry for the blur - I wanted to show the spacers from the back. The lower part of the handle alternates white and black, which is why it looks like there's a hole.






I originally was going to try a live edge but didn't like how it came out. I filled the gap with clear casting resin, having suspended blue glowing powder in it. It was too gray today to "charge" the glowing particles, but it's a nice cool color.






There it is sitting in the hand. Comfortable, clean. It's Pauduk at the top, plastic spacer material from Texasknife (couldn't find the type), and mystery wood for the light and dark. They are the same type of wood from different parts of the tree, but I'll be darned if I know what it is. It's very light.

I'm interested to hear your thoughts, gentlemen.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like a very comfortable shape. I'm not into the spacers look - but many here are).


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 1, 2015)

Well you sure gave yourself a challenge with your first one and it looks like you're headed in the right direction. Keep at it and you'll be surprised how quickly you can improve. Good work!


----------



## Astinos (Oct 3, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> Well you sure gave yourself a challenge with your first one and it looks like you're headed in the right direction. Keep at it and you'll be surprised how quickly you can improve. Good work!



Thank you!



Bill13 said:


> Looks like a very comfortable shape. I'm not into the spacers look - but many here are).



I hear you - I made the mistake of asking my family for designs they liked.  I've got some other knives coming up that go without - keep an eye out!


----------

